# Lmo



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi just wondering if any one knows the waiting time for pre-approved lmo???


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

You'd have to clarify what you mean by pre-approved. So far as I know ALL applications for a positive labour market opinion have to go through the necessary channels and be approved or declined.

On that basis, once the LMO is approved your prospective employer is duly advised and sent the approval paperwork at which stage it would merely be a straightforward matter of sending the documents to you. You would then be able to use this documentation at the port of entry right away.

Mike


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

The company that my partner has got the job with gets given x amount of lmo number every year, so they already have the number but it has all been sent of to service Canada


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure about that... Employer receives LMO confimration from Service Canada that they can hire foreign workers. It can take 10-14 weeks to have your name added on to their LMO which the emloyer then receives confirmation of. Although this is not required for you to get entry into Canada (the letter from Service Canada to the Employer is what is required in your hand along with other supporting documentation), you can not get a SIN without your name being added on to the LMO and therefore cannot work. There is an accelerated LMO (ALMO) process in place for some qualified employers and this takes 10 working days currently in AB and SK.. hope that helps


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes that what our company has almo but originally they said it was going to take 10-15 working days to come thought now they have said between 10-12 weeks?


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

TBH, I think that the LMO process is quite new for some employers and they are not fully aware of all the details that are required etc. The standard LMO is 10-14 weeks, but the ALMO is 10 working days. My OH got his ALMO in 6 working days. The ALMO is a different stream than LMO and the employer then has to apply for this separately. I dont think that some of them are aware of this and think that it only takes 10 days, when it can take 10 weeks. From what I have experienced, it seems that Irish LMO's go through the system faster than others!


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

For which part are you going? We were told there's a bag log in Calgary that's why they are taking so long. I just can't understand how's its gone for 10-15 days to 10-12 weeks


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

No, I dont think that there is. The standard LMO was always 10/12/14 weeks to process as it gives people the "space" incase they change their mind about coming to Canada. You know that sometimes we all would jump on a plane and start working if we could the next day. Logistically, they also have to check that the company that is applying for the addition on the LMO has been approved, has kept up to date with the filings/tax returns/compliance, that there are no issues regarding unfair employee treatment/exploitation etc. They are actually really protecting the workers as well as protecting the Canadian ecomony. The ALMO was only introduced a short time ago and companies have to go through a special screening process to be accepted on to this steam, its not the normal LMO. Dont worry, the time will pass very quickly, even though it seems now like every minute is an hour


----------

